# Bier geschütelt



## Krone1 (26 Dez. 2012)




----------



## DER SCHWERE (26 Dez. 2012)

Ihhhhhgiiittttt Das wird bestimmt warm
Ausserdem mag ichs lieber Gerührt​


----------



## Punisher (26 Dez. 2012)

netter Clip


----------



## Max100 (27 Dez. 2012)

Was ist wenn die Dose platzt?


----------



## armin (30 Dez. 2012)

toller Clip


----------

